# Diet After Gall Bladder Surgery?



## PA Baker (Nov 14, 2007)

We just found out that a good friend of ours is having unexpected gall bladder surgery today.  She lives alone so I'd like to make a few meals for her so she has less to worry about when she gets home and can just focus on feeling better (she just had knee replacement surgery 2 months ago!).  

Does anyone know if diet is restricted after this surgery?  Any ideas on a couple meals I could prepare that would keep/freeze well and be easy for her to reheat?


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2007)

No restrictions! Funny you should mention this PA, I'm going for the exact surgery early next month. 

You need to be careful BEFORE the surgery so that you don't eat something to trigger a response. However, afterward, my surgeon tells me it is business as usual. 

Your friend may not have much of an appetite right away, and one of the unfortunate side effects of any surgery is constipation. So, perhaps you might avoid too much cheese etc? Stick with some light things at first. Fruit salad, chef's salad? Soup would likely be very welcome and easy to heat up too.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been there.  Had surgery several years ago.  The first couple of days will be light stuff.  Avoid heavy dairy and difficult to digest stuff.  Simple carbs and proteins.  I'd avoid too much fruit since gas pains can be as bad as incision!  Chicken noodle soup was one of the best things I ate the first 2-3 days after.  Stay away from spicy things as well for a while.  After about a week, she should be able to eat anything but she'll need to be careful.  Many people after surgery will have a dumping syndrome.  Eat a meal then to the bathroom within 30 mins and it better be open!  This lasts for several months until the body adjusts to not having the gall bladder anymore.


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2007)

PA, do you know if she is having laparoscopic surgery or the big incision?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2007)

My wife ate everything after surgery. Of course it might be nice to take it easy for first couple of days after. I always tell people chicken soup. It is good for all problems, Jewish penecilin as they call it. Works every time.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 14, 2007)

My DH had gall bladder surgery a few months ago and he wasn't too keen on eating anything with much substance for a week or so.  I would recommend chicken soup like everyone else and some jello.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 14, 2007)

PA Baker said:


> We just found out that a good friend of ours is having unexpected gall bladder surgery today.  She lives alone so I'd like to make a few meals for her so she has less to worry about when she gets home and can just focus on feeling better (she just had knee replacement surgery 2 months ago!).
> 
> Does anyone know if diet is restricted after this surgery?  Any ideas on a couple meals I could prepare that would keep/freeze well and be easy for her to reheat?



Soups sound like a great idea. One thing to keep in mind is that bile from the gallbladder is needed to break down fats, so for a time, low-fat foods should be emphasized. The body will adjust, but fat should be minimized for a while.

More info: Diet after gall bladder removal


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!  Alix, I'm not sure which kind she's having.  She just left a message on our machine this morning from the hospital so I don't have much info.  Apparently she drove herself in (!) last night.  I've told her once she's home she must ask us for help!


----------



## elaine l (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know anything about gall bladder surgery but I do know when I had surgery my throat was very raw after.  Easy to swallow foods I think would be good.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

GotGarlic is spot on.  My mum had hers removed in the 70's and to this day, too much fat in her diet gives her indegestion. Likewise, too heavy a meal.  Think too much fruit has always upset her!

Just keep it light and aim for what's known as a "white diet" - white pasta, white bread.  It is more suited to intestinal complaints such as diverticulitis but as it is easily digestible food, works well post-surgery.  The less traumatic the surgery, the wider the diet choices.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 15, 2007)

*I had laparoscopic gall bladder surgery about 7 years ago and was told by the surgeon to stay on a liquid diet for the first day, then anything I wanted after that.  I eat EVERYTHING with no problem.  *


----------



## decolady (Nov 18, 2007)

About 10 years ago I had a laproscopic gall bladder removal and second what people have said about light, easy to swallow, easy to digest for right after the surgery.  What I have found long term is that fatty foods tend to make me ill.  Things that most people don't find too greasy are too greasy for me.  Everyone is different, but you might want to watch the fat content on whatever you make for your friend.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 18, 2007)

Agree with all of the above advice.  The first day or two it is probably wise to eat a bit on the light side, although for most it is not necessary.

After that, most folks have no dietary problems.

Kinda makes you wonder why God gave us a gallbladder to begin with.


----------

